# only true gamers use this h perm...



## Existential Shrimp (Jan 17, 2021)

Two things: first of all, please read the entire description. Second of all, you probably shouldn't actually use this h perm. The one I showed in my last video is much better. The only reason I made a video on this alg is because it is technically "objectively optimal".


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 18, 2021)

R2 S2 R2 U R2 S2 R2 is another awkward H Perm and it's exec is better than this beauty you showed in this video.


----------



## qwr (Jan 18, 2021)

Here's another horrendous H perm I just came up with. RU algs are fast right?

(R2 U2)2 R2 U (R2 U2)2 R2 U'



Cubing Forever said:


> R2 S2 R2 U R2 S2 R2 is another awkward H Perm and it's exec is better than this beauty you showed in this video.



Awkward variation replacing R2 with F2 and S2 with M2 lol


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> Here's another horrendous H perm I just came up with. RU algs are fast right?
> 
> (R2 U2)2 R2 U (R2 U2)2 R2 U'


This was faster for me than the R2 U2 R one back when I tested those a few years ago. It's actually not _that_ bad because it's easily done regripless.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 18, 2021)

Amateurs.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jan 18, 2021)

Was too afraid to click it cuz I thought I was gonna get rick rolled lol


----------



## ProStar (Jan 18, 2021)

Zubin Park said:


> Was too afraid to click it cuz I thought I was gonna get rick rolled lol



It's not a rickroll, it's this link:









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> Here's another horrendous H perm I just came up with. RU algs are fast right?
> 
> (R2 U2)2 R2 U (R2 U2)2 R2 U'


OMG this is my main OH H perm!!! It's not horrendous for OH tho


----------



## qwr (Jan 19, 2021)

R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 this one is better for OH? idk. maybe the MU alg is worth learning OH


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 this one is better for OH? idk


Nah it isn't R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 is better


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 this one is better for OH? idk. maybe the MU alg is worth learning OH


I use that one for OH.


----------



## qwr (Jan 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I use that one for OH.


what about x' r R U2 r' R' U' u' R2 u U x for OH


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> what about x' r R U2 r' R' U' u' R2 u U x for OH


I think that could be good, it just doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 19, 2021)

Poooggggg alg,


----------

